# World of Warcraft Launcher



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello, it's my second time here. This time it's about World of Warcraft. 

After getting back into World of Warcraft I decided to re-install it although after downloading the new launcher I can no longer use the launcher. After attempting to execute the launcher, I get the message:

"_ Launcher couldn't be executed for some reason. Please close all applications and try again._ " 

I used to be able to download directly from the file but now I can't for some reason and I know that's it's none of my programs or anything effecting it for it was okay before this new launcher.

I did notice in the launcher log that it contains the words 

" _06:46:00.6093 A tools update is required._ " 

I would like to know how to 'update' these 'tools'. And (like usuall... :embarased ) the repair.exe file does nothing.

I have tried posting on the WoW forums but it's like speaking to a bunch of pre-recorded messages as if they aren't reading what I post. 

Anyone got anything? :4-dontkno


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello JackMorgz!

First of all, to update launcher tools, the launcher must be opened, so that can't be done until we get your problem fixed.

Try running the launcher as administrator. Sometimes, that fixes the problem.

If it doesn't work, I would use Revo Uninstaller (www.revouninstaller.com) to uninstall World of Warcraft and reinstall it. I recommend backing up all the patches because it's a pain downloading them all.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello JackMorgz,

In addition to Alimadari's post, I also suggest using RevoUninstaller to reinstall World of Warcraft, it seems there is a possibility when you re installed WoW on your own, there were some files that could of corrupted during the installation process, RevoUninstaller will fix all those corrupted files and ensure it does a fresh and proper install.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Also, scan your computer for viruses. Some sort of spyware may be preventing the launcher from opening.


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay, thanks for your replies.

I have run a virus-scan and no problems were found. I have re-installed WoW countless of times but I will try RevoUninstaller now, I will tell you the result soon.


----------



## gear_fr (Sep 8, 2009)

reinstall the launcher see what happens


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

gear_fr said:


> reinstall the launcher see what happens


I've been told stuff like this more than I've tried re-installing the game. I've tried reinstalling the launcher and nothing. Thanks anyway.


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

Cdx said:


> Hello JackMorgz,
> 
> In addition to Alimadari's post, I also suggest using RevoUninstaller to reinstall World of Warcraft...


I have uninstalled World of Warcraft, how to I reinstall it with RevoUninstall or is automatic etc.?


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

You have to uninstall it with Revo, and then reinstall it normally.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello again,

Run RevoUninstaller, it will give you a list, select World of Warcraft from the list, right click World of Warcraft, and select Uninstall.

It will then uninstall the game, and also remove its folders and registry components.


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

I have tried using RevoUnistaller and unfortunetly the launcher continues to display an error.

A side note: After installing the game the launcher appears (without any errors) but after it updates to this 'new launcher' I can no longer use the launcher. (I can't stop the launcher from updating to the new one).


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Have you allowed all ports related to World of Warcraft?


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello again,

As well as what alimadari suggested, try contacting blizzard via email using this website:
http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=en_US&articleId=21467


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Jack,

What is the make and model of your router. I need this tell you what ports to forward and how to do it.


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay, I have a Belkin router, I think it's the 'G+ Mimo' model. I haven't tried forwarding the ports yet, hopefully it'll work. I think I know how to enter the ports and stuff so it's optional weather you tell me how to do it. I just need to know the port numbers.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

I opened 6112 for starcraft, to host games, and after that my launcher started loading, so i would try that port.


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

I've tried enabling ports and everything - but it still fails. 

I doubt it's port-problems since I never need to open ports for my other games and when I was playing WoW before it screwed up, but what do I have to put for private IP? (I can't enter 0) I've just tried entering 1. 

Any other suggestions? :C


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

try 6 i've used it and it worked


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

Sadly, it aint the ports, I wonder why...I only hope this Forum doesn't run out of ideas as to why my WoW is gay. :S


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

BUMP

Anyone got any answers?


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Can you open the game using the WoW.exe file? Go to the World of Warcraft directory and double click WoW.exe. This will open the game, not the launcher. However, when you try to login, it will automatically exit the game and download + install any required updates. You may be able to start the launcher after you finish installing all the updates, but if not, you can play using WoW.exe.


----------



## JackMorgz (Feb 20, 2009)

I've tried using WoW.exe but it doesn't work. When I go to restart & update, I cannot update for some reason (I recon the background downloader thing has the same issues as the Launcher. :C)

I have a picture of my launcher before the update to show It's not my PC or anything. I'll upload soon.


----------

